# Dirt mounds



## d213rr (Feb 27, 2021)

What are these dirt mounds all over my dormant grass? Earthworm castings? They are worse in my common Bermuda than TifTuff Bermuda. And especially worse after the recent rain.

Should I spray bifen to stop them or what?

Thanks


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Earthworm castings... they should not cause any issues are are actually good for the soil. I struggle with them in a couple of areas and I just hit them with a push broom before mowing. If they get too out of control, Imidacloprid will knock them down a bit. There is also a product called Early Bird that is supposed to reduce the castings but I have no experience with it.


----------



## Jerry_G (Aug 8, 2020)

I'd be curious how to prevent them also. Issue I have is the mud flattens and then I end up with all these "holes" in my canopy.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Yeah, if you don't brush them out they will mat down and smother the grass out when you go over it with the mower drum. The shorter the turf the more of a problem it is.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Just FYI, I have been using Imidacloprid at .5oz/M every 3 months during the growing season for years now mainly to keep any grubs or similar bugs/worms at bay during the growing season and I now have very minimal worm activity in my soil/grass. I still get the occasional worm mound in the lawn but they are few and far between.


----------



## AlaTex (Mar 27, 2019)

I've had these in previous years but they've been significantly worse this year. Our area had above average rainfall this year. Not sure if that contributed to the problem or not. Either way they're definitely annoying. Last thing I want is the grass to be smothered or have a bumpy surface I'll have to fix next year.


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

I've been dealing with this as well…they have seemed to get worse as the year went on. From my observations it's a combination of several factors including air temperature, rainfall and what you're applying to the yard. Later in the season they would get worse after some fungicide (such as Azoxy) apps and when I applied pre-emergent. The lower HOC also plays a big part because I didn't have the problem last year when I went into winter with a higher HOC.


----------



## soupy01833 (Aug 10, 2020)

I had a ton of these this year. Thought I had a bug problem but it ended up causing mud blotches like the picture that ruined my season. Next year I hope to identify and control it. I also had a significant slug population near the end of the growing season


----------

